# How to help a natural MC along..



## SMFirst

In the 8 days since I found out I've had a MMC I have had some continuous spotting with clots but nothing much.

I'd like to encourage this MC to happen sooner than later, just for my sanity and also to avoid a D&C, so is there anything I can do to help it happen?

I know they say walking is good to induce labor so I thought I'd get out walking a bit more.. I've been drinking lots of water..


----------



## BlackBerry25

I found having a hot bath kinda drew a lot of it out of me. :(


----------



## jrc10

My sister in law did the same - hot bath. She didn't know she was pg though.

Mine happened naturally. It took me 9 days total-started on Jan. 10th. I was 5-7 weeks along. Good luck hun.


----------



## jbolady

It was 4 weeks of waiting for me until I decided to go ahead with a D&C, I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## xSamanthax

So sorry for your loss :hugs:

It's been nearly two weeks for me since my MC (@ 9 weeks) and other than spotting the first two days and heavy bleeding on the third i've had nothing! I'm trying to make sure that everything has 'gone' too so i've been walking loads and drinking lots of water. I really don't want a D&C if i don't have to.


----------



## baileykenz

hi i am still waiting and its been about 3WEEKS now and not even spotting..
i have walked miles had hot baths and nothing..
take care hun


----------



## Deethehippy

Sorry for yur loss hun. When i found out my baby was gone i went for a long walk, it didn't walk fast but it was a few miles, within the next 2 days i was bleeding heavily. I'm not sure if it was the walk but i think exercise helps.
God luck it all finishes soon :hugs:


----------



## pinkflamingo

Sorry for your loss hun.

I'm still waiting after more than 7 weeks!! I have bled for 10 days during that time and passed some clots but that has eased off now and from a scan last week the sac and yolk were clearly seen still in place. I am going into hosp tomorrow to start the tablets. Sometimes nature just doesn't know quite what to do I guess.

Good luck. xx


----------



## MandaR

So sorry.

Apparently, fresh pineapple is meant to help & a hot bath. But, a D&C is slightly different to a ERPC I dunno how but 'they' say it is.


----------



## KateC

I had to wait nearly 4 weeks, at which point I was more than 12 weeks "pregnant" but just couldn't wait any longer and had a D&C. 

I've heard that Rue can help (it's an herb), and cytotec is the pharmaceutical that they prescribe for medical management if you still want to pass everything on your own but need to start soon. 

The waiting is so hard. I hope that you get the closure you need soon, whether naturally or with help.


----------



## SMFirst

Thanks for the help ladies - I'll have a hot bath and buy a pineapple tonight :)

I don't normally eat pineapple but oddly we just got a pineapple wedger from Pampered Chef as a gift...


----------



## SMFirst

Well I enjoyed about 1/2 a pineapple to myself last night, and had a long soak in the bath (first bath in that tub ever actually)

Even last night and definitely today I have felt some real cramps so hopefully those things helped.

Not really sure how the pineapple works but it was tasty anyway, and it's always fun to carry such a flamboyant fruit around the grocery store :)


----------



## hollyrose

i am so sorry for your loss. 
my miscarriage began 2 weeks ago and i bled a lot and passed clots for about 5 days. i thought that was it but went for a scan a few days ago which showed that the sac is still there. doctor at hospital gave me antibiotics and booked me in for another scan in 2 weeks.
he said hopefully my body will either pass it or reabsorb it before then. a pregnancy test came up negative so i'm hoping if i don't pass it before then it will come away with my next period, as the doctor said the lining of my womb was starting to thicken already so should expect a period in 2 or 3 weeks. 
it feels strange walkin around thinking that my baby is still inside me but i know it's gone already if you know what i mean.
hopefully your miscarriage will come to an end soon. take care.


----------



## baileykenz

SMFirst said:


> Well I enjoyed about 1/2 a pineapple to myself last night, and had a long soak in the bath (first bath in that tub ever actually)
> 
> Even last night and definitely today I have felt some real cramps so hopefully those things helped.
> 
> Not really sure how the pineapple works but it was tasty anyway, and it's always fun to carry such a flamboyant fruit around the grocery store :)

hope it comed soon hun
i am still waiting


----------



## baileykenz

hollyrose said:


> i am so sorry for your loss.
> my miscarriage began 2 weeks ago and i bled a lot and passed clots for about 5 days. i thought that was it but went for a scan a few days ago which showed that the sac is still there. doctor at hospital gave me antibiotics and booked me in for another scan in 2 weeks.
> he said hopefully my body will either pass it or reabsorb it before then. a pregnancy test came up negative so i'm hoping if i don't pass it before then it will come away with my next period, as the doctor said the lining of my womb was starting to thicken already so should expect a period in 2 or 3 weeks.
> it feels strange walkin around thinking that my baby is still inside me but i know it's gone already if you know what i mean.
> hopefully your miscarriage will come to an end soon. take care.


my body absorbed the sac and i am waiting for the bleed too hun
:hugs:


----------



## SMFirst

This is like the reverse of waiting for a BFP.. I caved and made an appt today with my doctor to see if we can find out if anythings happening or suggest a different approach, as I am tired of this gradual spotting...


----------



## baileykenz

i think i am going to cave too..
i am being driven crazy..
was even thinking about going private as i cant sllep,concentrate or nowt..
hope it ends soon for us hun


----------



## pinkflamingo

It has taken nearly 8 weeks for me to miscarry naturally so it can take a while. I was booked in to go and start the tablet treatment, but then the bleeding started in the early hours of that morning. I had bled for 10 days and then stopped for a week before this started.

It is of course a most personal thing, and after all these weeks I was ready for the tablets and to start moving on from things. On the other hand, I am SO glad that it is happening as nature has intended.

You need to do what is right for you though and whatever you think will be easiest to move on from afterwards.

xx


----------



## SMFirst

My doctor gave me a prescription for cytotec, but I have to go back on Tues to start it.. So I am really hoping things happen naturally in the next three days (but doubtful).. But I'm ok with using the medication as well at this point..

Baileykenz - Hoping you get some assistance when you want it :)


----------

